
Show HN: Mod&Dot, a web design and devtools extension - studiofellow
Mod&amp;Dot is a new design tool for anyone who works on websites. This is an early concept and I&#x27;m looking for advice.<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mod-dot.com&#x2F;teaser&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mod-dot.com&#x2F;teaser&#x2F;</a><p>After a site launches, revising the design can be a pretty frustrating process. Designers have to learn git and command line. Or developers have to parse font sizes from redlined screenshots. Clients make printouts and draw on them. Etc.<p>Mod&amp;Dot gives a simple place to collaborate on website edits by saving &amp; sharing changes made in DevTools. Anyone can add comments without using DevTools, too.<p>What do you think? Would love some input.
======
mijustin
OMG. This line:

> "Design right on top of the live site."

This is exactly what someone like me (a person who hacks around in dev tools)
needs.

How will the Chrome extension work?

~~~
studiofellow
Thanks! The chrome extension will let you create new "mods" for specific
pages. When making a mod, it listens for any edits you make: CSS, HTML, text,
etc. When you publish, it takes before & after screenshots and puts everything
on a page you can share with other people.

------
pauljarvis
this looks pretty cool!

